# Finally....



## mickeyc (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## mickeyc (Mar 27, 2016)

Took the above pictures today.  I had posted some progress on this build over a year ago.  Things got in the way.   Ladies Spaceliner and some cool bits and pieces.  Put the NEXUS 7 on it so I could ride the hills around my place....much easier on my 74 year old legs.  Paint is hammered pewter.  Need to put a longer seat post on it, not high enough yet.
Wasn't going for show bike, just a rider.


Mike


----------



## JAF/CO (Mar 27, 2016)

VERY NICE I LIKE THE LOOK KEEP ON RIDING


----------



## Evans200 (Mar 27, 2016)

Very cool build Mike.


----------

